
Reduced Dominance Is Predicted for U.S. - Analyst Previews Report to Next President - robg
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2008/09/09/AR2008090903302_pf.html
======
pragmatic
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_GDP_>(nominal)

Much needed perspective: America's GDP is about equal to that of the TOTAL of
rest of the 5 top countries in the world.

Plus the article is talking about it military dominance. Because no one would
dare attack the US directly so our huge military is not as much of an asset.

It's like saying Michael Phelps has no where to go but down b/c he one all the
medals. It's true but it also means you're the best and brightest RIGHT NOW.

~~~
jwilliams
I guess you're not counting the European Union? Because functionally, it's one
economic block.

There are other measures other than GDP. US National Debt and the current
account balance is getting out of control:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_current_ac...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_current_account_balance)

(As an Australian I can't judge, in relative terms we're not doing so well by
this measure either).

The current market downturn is a case in point. Whilst it's hurting globally,
it's not hurting nearly as much as it would have in the past.

In modern history a recession in the US would have usually == recession
worldwide. As it stands, you can't deny a slowdown in many key areas, but
there are still parts of the global economy that are going strong.

------
biohacker42
Even after the loss of its empire, England is still a nice place.

~~~
jwilliams
Italy is pretty nice too.

------
Alex3917
The fact that this story isn't even worth voting up is kind of sad. (And in
case you're reading that the wrong way, no, I didn't vote for it either.)

------
patrickg-zill
"Malaise" ... we have been hearing this spiel in one form or another for 30
years now and the US is still a hyperpower.

Eventually though, they will be right.

Remember that "trees do not grow to the sky" as Baron Rothschild famously said
- and there are real limits to growth, limits that China and the other BRIC
countries will be facing now, or if not now, then soon.

~~~
DabAsteroid
_there are real limits to growth_

These?:

<http://www.juliansimon.com/writings/Ultimate_Resource>

------
trezor
Good thing we have Diebold which knows who the next president will be, even
before the actual election.

Seriously though: With debt to about every major country in the world, with
the values contained in the stock-market and real-estate which backed most of
the debt diminishing like smoke signals, and a currency which is no longer the
world exclusive currency for dollar-exchange, I hardly find this surprising.

The US might have to prove its worth from now on, instead of just chanting
"USA! USA! USA!". But you all believe in free market and such, so you should
have no problems with that, right? ;)

~~~
malkia
How come no-one came up with parody of Die Hard - called Die Bold!

that would be awesome!

